# New Brunswick band here



## Fronzil (Apr 12, 2009)

we're called Bottom of the Barrel, just recorded our first tune together, had a handful of gigs..check it out and let me know what ya think!!

for thosae in NB...gigs at dolans pub in fredericton on nov. 24th and crumbs in fredericton on nov. 28th

http://www.myspace.com/bottomofthebarrelrock


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

Cool sounds not too bad,the over all production of the tune is sh-t IMO but the tune is cool. Recording is too muddy IMO .Vocals are buried etc.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I would agree on the vocals. I cannot understand a word that dude is saying. But nice job otherwise. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Fronzil (Apr 12, 2009)

its funny, most people love or hate the vocals..i've had alot of people who I really respect their opinion saying the vocals sound great...funny how that works eh haha...as far as understanding him though, i can make out most of what he says perfectly *shrugs*...and ya, the quality...took us 4 hours to record..i popped a sm57 in front of my Mark IV and just recorded..very, very budget 'home studio'


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

Those that siad the vocals sounded great, are porobably being kind. Cause they are far from being great.


But alot of potential IMO


----------



## Fronzil (Apr 12, 2009)

they are ppl i know only via online, that are typically super picky..some notes are out and stuff i think they were more referring to the style of singing...but either way there's room for improvement all around, always is


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I liked the originality and the overall sound. I agree the vocals could have been a little more forward in the mix, but hey - not bad at all for a first go-round. Keep on rockin!

:rockon2:


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I think a few minor tweaks would fix that recording up.

1. Keep the vocals in the middle and pan the guitar off to the side. You've done the opposite.
2. Everything is competing for the same frequencies. What sounds good by itself isn't always best for the mix. Try taking some low mid off the vocal.

Having said that, I like the song and you guys are rockin'.

P.S. I'm an old Freddie Beacher myself.:smile:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Yep, I think Lester has it right. The vocals are too far in the background. Adjust the mix and it should be much better. 

PS. Originally from Minto, about 1/2 hour down the road.


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

Like others I'm not too keen on the vocals. But vocals are the toughest aspect of a group/song to reach consensus on. So personal they are. What's not good for some is good for others. 

The rest of the song sounds very good to me. Lot's of guitar work which is a plus in my books. Tune is catchy enough that I hummed it afterwards. Always a positive.

One thing that has been presented to me on some home brewed songs of mine is to try and keep it under 3 1/2 minutes if you can and definitely under 4 minutes at all costs. So, I think this tune is far too lengthy for today's music scene. Would be fine in the 70's though, too short even.


----------

